# 42 inch, 5th cast muskie!



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Been spending my time fishing for muskies past few weeks. I went to Alum on July 4th and got skunked. Went back yesterday and was fortunate enough to land this 20 lb monster on my 5th cast! The fishing gods are sure on my side


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

DUDE! that was AWESOME! Thanks so much for sharing and congratulations on the big muskie!


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

5 casts? What took you so long?

Seriously, nice fish. Same spot?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Makes me want to travel the hour to try for them it's been many years since I have caught one.


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

Same lure I troll with, nice to know it works

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I know that spot! Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice job on that muskie, Really enjoyed the video, keep em coming!


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

Cool Video! I think you are hooked now. Did you catch just the one?


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

5th cast Muskie!!!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

snakedog said:


> 5 casts? What took you so long?
> 
> Seriously, nice fish. Same spot?


Haha well I almost got it on the first cast, it followed it in and struck the lure but missed. Yup same spot!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Bronzeyak said:


> Cool Video! I think you are hooked now. Did you catch just the one?


Yup just landed one but I had 2 or 3 other Muskie bites and couldn't connect. It was a great day for sure!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

awesome video! i like how you still plugged that 2nd cast muskie early in the vid....i have a feeling that is going to become one of the classic lines used on ogf.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow!!! Congratualtions!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

How many guys are fishing that spot? Seems like a lot for a small creek spot.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> How many guys are fishing that spot? Seems like a lot for a small creek spot.


I know, right? I thought only like 2-3 people knew that spot existed. 

BTW, congrats on the nice fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I know, right? I thought only like 2-3 people knew that spot existed.


At one point it was considered a "sleeper" hole for Musky. Obviously that is no longer the case.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> How many guys are fishing that spot? Seems like a lot for a small creek spot.


The whole time pretty much there were always 3 other fisherman with me. When I got there the 3 guys who helped me land my fish had been fishing for 6 hours and got skunked. Then my buddy came and two guys who had been kayaking since 10 am stopped by for a few hours and they caught a few smallies while yaking and saw some muskies swimming in the creek. My buddy has been fishing this exact spot every day for the past 4 weeks for 3-6 hours at a time and has only landed 1 Muskie. He has hooked into 3 other muskies though and lost every one unfortunately.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> At one point it was considered a "sleeper" hole for Musky. Obviously that is no longer the case.


No doubt, just like below Hoover used to be a sleeper for pig saugeye. Unfortunately, it is what it is these days. 

It's not this guy's videos that blew the spot up so I just don't get why the same people seem to come to his threads and make the comments they do. Whatever though, this is the internet after all.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing I am incredibly impressed with your poise. It is of someone far beyond your years and fishing experience. Most your age would be cranking and horseing, but you take it all in stride and do a GREAT job playing your fish.

Now, your buddies and I would have issues. I would have sternly instructed the net man to put the net in the water at his feet and wait for me to bring the fish to him. If he had lunged at it, as he did, and caught part of the lure as the fish darted away, you would have lost him. The guy who gripped the fish in the top of the mouth instead of the bottom, would have received some instruction as well. I realize that they were just trying to help, but in your case you are the more superior fishing intellectual out there and much more patient with them than I would have been in that situation. Great job also on reviving him and your sense of urgency in getting him back in the water. Reviving a big fish like that in warm water isn't always easy. Tip: Grab him just above the tail and "swim" him. When you think he is ready to go, try to slowly turn him up on his belly. If he is ready to go, he will rebel from this and "blow up". A good time to then release him. You did a great job and the fish was ready to go back, giving you a "spash salute" on the way out. 

I'm glad all's well that ended well and that you were able to land your fish. You realize that most fishermen don't catch a fish like that in a lifetime. Congratulations!!!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, I'm pretty confident once I hook a Muskie since their mouths r so hard and bony. The rapala hooks are super sharp and strong too and won't ever be bent by a fish in the water. Since the water was low this time I knew the fish couldn't escape downstream. It is also impossible for me to horse the fish since im only using 14 lb test, any serious pressure and that beast would've snapped the line in a heartbeat! 

But u r correct that those fisherman trying to help made errors in basically everything they did. Especially trying to net the beast, like u said if a hook got caught the fish would've been gone. That's what happened to my first Muskie where the hook got stuck in my buddies wading suit when he was trying to land it for me. And I still believe that first Muskie was significantly larger than even this one by the way it stripped drag. But I was happy they could at least try to help, because if I was alone it would have been so much more difficult. 

Thanks for the revival tip, I remember seeing that swim technique on utube and I'll definitely apply it to the next Muskie I catch!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great work and great release.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job and good release...too bad there isn't any way to get those big babies back in the main lake, not sure what their life expectancy will be now that they've been washed over the dam down into the creek once winter arrives.

Those are the kind we want to keep hatching future generations!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Water is MUCH lower than it has been seeing as how you were standing on land back there.....which means that beast is still in there. Not enough flow to make it's way down the creek.



Mr.Good said:


> too bad there isn't any way to get those big babies back in the main lake


I have heard of people walking them across and dropping in the big pond next to that spill.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw someone there last week catch a 18-19" smallie, threw it in a cooler and left...


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Putty said:


> Water is MUCH lower than it has been seeing as how you were standing on land back there.....which means that beast is still in there. Not enough flow to make it's way down the creek.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of people walking them across and dropping in the big pond next to that spill.


Yup the Muskie have been trapped there for a while but now that it's raining today the flow will probably increase and so some of those old muskies will escape and new ones come in. My friend who taught me how to Muskie fish told me one guy has released 6 muskies into that pond, I know that pond is getting pretty warm, what is the preferred water temp for skis?

Also when the flow is high, my buddy told me the best way to catch em is to start a mile downstream from the spillway and hit all the deep holes, the muskies will stay there as long as possible when the waters high to conserve energy.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> My friend who taught me how to Muskie fish told me one guy has released 6 muskies into that pond


They have to be top of the food chain over there....lol. I should have trolled when I had my kayak in that pond.



1rod1reelfishing said:


> Also when the flow is high, my buddy told me the best way to catch em is to start a mile downstream from the spillway and hit all the deep holes, the muskies will stay there as long as possible when the waters high to conserve energy.


I don't even know where the creek goes from there


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

The only way to find out is to get out there and see! Exploring new waters is one of the best aspects of fishing IMO


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Lets do it...!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Putty said:


> They have to be top of the food chain over there....lol. I should have trolled when I had my kayak in that pond.


I hope you're not talking about the pond behind the creek where he is fishing. There are signs everywhere that say no boating. That includes kayaks.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I hope you're not talking about the pond behind the creek where he is fishing. There are signs everywhere that say no boating. That includes kayaks.


Not sure if we are talking about the same pond. I came in by a deck type area where the only sign was talking about who donated the fish or something like that.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Putty said:


> They have to be top of the food chain over there....lol. I should have trolled when I had my kayak in that pond.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know where the creek goes from there


According to my map it looks like Alum Creek merges with Big Walnut just southeast of Columbus then turns west into the Scioto...so they could end up in the Ohio or even the Mississippi haha! 

Next time tag one with your phone number or email and who knows your phone might ring someday and you'll hear a guy or gal with a southern accent


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Putty said:


> Not sure if we are talking about the same pond. I came in by a deck type area where the only sign was talking about who donated the fish or something like that.


Yeah there is a sign to the left of that area, read it


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Yeah there is a sign to the left of that area, read it


No need to get snippy


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Yeah there is a sign to the left of that area, read it


Ok.....next time I kayak there I will.




Mr.Good said:


> Next time tag one with your phone number or email and who knows your phone might ring someday and you'll hear a guy or gal with a southern accent


That's a good idea! Just to get an idea how far they travel.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok. Hope you get caught and a ticket then. Game warden, Westerville police and otterbein police are through there a lot so it won't take long.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Putty said:


> Ok.....next time I kayak there I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe one of those chips they put in dogs and cats, those old boys down south don't practice catch and release so when they're cleaning it they will find it


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I saw someone there last week catch a 18-19" smallie, threw it in a cooler and left...


And the problem with that was ?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Ok. Hope you get caught and a ticket then. Game warden, Westerville police and otterbein police are through there a lot so it won't take long.


A Westerville cop was sitting right there at the factory when my GF and I were unloading. I didn't see a sign, so if there is one, I won't yak there....No need to be a pipe. I have walked that path several times to get to the other side of the spill and stopped to talk to people fishing that 'pier' and have never seen a sign.



glasseyes said:


> And the problem with that was ?


Clearly this guy has a problem with everything today.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It says no boating, no ice skating and no swimming. Pretty sure there are more than one sign but I know one of them is 10-30' to the left of the gravel deck area.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> It says no boating, no ice skating and no swimming. Pretty sure there are more than one sign but I know one of them is 10-30' to the left of the gravel deck area.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Ok. Hope you get caught and a ticket then. Game warden, Westerville police and otterbein police are through there a lot so it won't take long.


Please go take a nap and this time wake up on the other side of the bed please. 

Really don't need what you are offering up on this today.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Putty said:


> A Westerville cop was sitting right there at the factory when my GF and I were unloading. I didn't see a sign, so if there is one, I won't yak there....No need to be a pipe. I have walked that path several times to get to the other side of the spill and stopped to talk to people fishing that 'pier' and have never seen a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this guy has a problem with everything today.


I can see you "trolling" for that muskie and him taking you for quite a ride around that pond


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr.Good said:


> I can see you "trolling" for that muskie and him taking you for quite a ride around that pond


LOL! I really hope I never catch one on my kayak. They are too big and I'd flip the boat, lose my rod, bag or something trying to manage getting it in, hook out and not getting bit.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It's not that hard


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Which Rapala did you use? Looked like a jointed X - Rap? Nice fish, and glad he/she lives to fight another day and hopefully the next guy that get ahold of it the fish will be another 8-10 lbs larger.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

U nailed it, 5 3/4 inch rapala jointed x-rap


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I hope you're not talking about the pond behind the creek where he is fishing. There are signs everywhere that say no boating. That includes kayaks.


You sir, are WRONG!!!!! I was there yesterday and there are NO signs of any kind other than the ones I mentioned. I even took pictures of the area to show, in this thread, if you have anything else to say about it.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

1rod1reel...your killing me. I've been up there several times and have hooked Muskie 5 different times, lost each one while retrieving. I must be doing something wrong. I met Kevin up there on Wednesday, he was giving me some advice since i lost one Wednesday night. It's always the same for me, while retrieving the Muskie jumps up and spits out my lure....I'm going to have nightmares if I dont get one. I've caught everything this year except a Muskie.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> 1rod1reel...your killing me. I've been up there several times and have hooked Muskie 5 different times, lost each one while retrieving. I must be doing something wrong. I met Kevin up there on Wednesday, he was giving me some advice since i lost one Wednesday night. It's always the same for me, while retrieving the Muskie jumps up and spits out my lure....I'm going to have nightmares if I dont get one. I've caught everything this year except a Muskie.



Ha you gotta bow your pole when they jump and slowly put pressure back on em. Ive lost more musky that way than ide like to admit. Sometimes easier said than done :/


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

They r also snagged a lot in there FYI could be another reason u r loosing them.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I am not sure if they are snagged Seang22, at least the ones i had I didn't think so the way it felt while retrieving. But Core_d, I think you are right on the bow the pole. I've been told this before, problem is when I feel pressure on the retrieve and all of sudden they jump...this jump happens in a matter of seconds which i have yet to react on lowering my pole instead of pulling up/back. Will keep on trying.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

reyangelo said:


> I am not sure if they are snagged Seang22, at least the ones i had I didn't think so the way it felt while retrieving. But Core_d, I think you are right on the bow the pole. I've been told this before, problem is when I feel pressure on the retrieve and all of sudden they jump...this jump happens in a matter of seconds which i have yet to react on lowering my pole instead of pulling up/back. Will keep on trying.


I have only caught one but I have caught my fair share of big jumpers. When I caught mine I kept above average pressure on it because I was afraid it would spool me. I lifted up and cranked down. However, when it jumped I was pulling back with the rod top high. It seemed to be the only way to make any significant progress. I have always tried to pull the fish toward me when it jumps, my thought being that as long as I pull evenly without jerking the rod I can keep tension on the line and take away from the fish's ability to throw the hooks. I could be completely off on that, but it has worked for me in the past. (not just with a musky)

Hope that helps.

Mr. A


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

reyangelo said:


> 1rod1reel...your killing me. I've been up there several times and have hooked Muskie 5 different times, lost each one while retrieving. I must be doing something wrong. I met Kevin up there on Wednesday, he was giving me some advice since i lost one Wednesday night. It's always the same for me, while retrieving the Muskie jumps up and spits out my lure....I'm going to have nightmares if I dont get one. I've caught everything this year except a Muskie.


Wow 5 bites is really impressive! I was out this morning and had a bite but didn't connect. How many hours have u put in? Hmm the only thing I can think of is maybe your not setting the hook hard enough which allows it to come loose when the Muskie jumps. What kind of line do u use, what lengthy is your rod, and what power is your rod? Also are your hooks super sharp?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Rod is a Daiwa TriForce Medium : TFE602MFS 6ft with Berkley FireLine Fused 14# line on a Pflueger President XT 6730XT reel. Will try to set the hook harder, may be an issue with technique. Like i mentioned before, i have caught Crappie, Bass, Cat, Saugeye... but Muskie has gotten the best of me so far. Think Ive spent about 7 different days in July; will keep trying though.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow. Westerville is Muskie haven. So is the odnr stocking working in Alum? Heck,I catch 5-6 a year while tossing for other species. Now, not complaining, all were under 30 inches, but has the "glamour" been taken away from this species? Now I'm in my 40's. Dad brought me up as river rat. Did my summer at Stone Lab. Remember, and still have ohio fisherman magizines about that area, and when Alum Creek Resivour was begun (hey was touted as, and probably still is a huge Bream fisheries) and how the Walleye would stack up there. (Course they are gone). Ok so rant finished. Actually curious what some of y'all think of the Muskie stocking in Alum?


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I think they are awesome.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Putty said:


> You sir, are WRONG!!!!! I was there yesterday and there are NO signs of any kind other than the ones I mentioned. I even took pictures of the area to show, in this thread, if you have anything else to say about it.


Hahaha. Ok.... Pics taken 7-19-14


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol from 5th cast muskie,to who can pee the furthest...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw this and had to laugh. 3rd cast striper


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

They r a predator highest on the chain in the lake. Super fun to catch and saugeye r pretty plentiful as well. Crappie good whitebass good. Chan cats everywhere. really the hardest thing to catch is sm and lm.. But yea very successful stocking progrsm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

reyangelo said:


> Rod is a Daiwa TriForce Medium : TFE602MFS 6ft with Berkley FireLine Fused 14# line on a Pflueger President XT 6730XT reel. Will try to set the hook harder, may be an issue with technique. Like i mentioned before, i have caught Crappie, Bass, Cat, Saugeye... but Muskie has gotten the best of me so far. Think Ive spent about 7 different days in July; will keep trying though.


6' med is way to light most serious musky anglers will use at least a 7' med heavy, but I use a 6' 6" med heavy And get by okay. The fireline is good and will aid in hook sets but the lack of stretch makes the Muskie more susceptible to escape when it jumps. But your lure choice must be excellent 5 bites for 7 trips is a great ratio. How many hours per trip do u average


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> 6' med is way to light most serious musky anglers will use at least a 7' med heavy, but I use a 6' 6" med heavy And get by okay. The fireline is good and will aid in hook sets but the lack of stretch makes the Muskie more susceptible to escape when it jumps. But your lure choice must be excellent 5 bites for 7 trips is a great ratio. How many hours per trip do u average



I've landed them on a 6,6 rod and 8 ib test plenty of times


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I got a 35"er on 4.5' rod and 4# test. Not preferred tackle of coarse.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I know u can obviously land them on light gear im just trying to recommend optimal gear so that that guy doesn't lose any more fish


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Yeah I know u can obviously land them on light gear im just trying to recommend optimal gear so that that guy doesn't lose any more fish


I'm with 1rod here. You can land huge fish with ultralight gear, many of the people here have done it, but you. Can't target Musky and set the hook with any confidence using that type of gear.

When I caught mine I was using a 7' Vendetta (which I feel is not quite a MH but surely has better back bone than many M's). I still made sure to check my guides because I thought for sure the bindings would have been damaged. They were fine (man I love that Vendetta) but would not have been surprised if they weren't! 

I also had good line to match or I'd have lost my Musky; I really like my BPS Pro Qualifier for Bass but it was severely over matched when hooked to a musky. I even thumbed the drag to a stop but 10#'s of drag just won't cut it! I even rode the spool with my thumb for a little extra friction.


Mr. A


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Musky have a hard bony mouth. It can be tough to get a solid hook set with medium tackle. It can be done but it's tough. Even with heavy musky gear, sometimes the fish win.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

I've had them rip and severely bend the hooks off my rap husky jerks every time I caught one this spring. Incredibly strong. Awesome fish to catch. The release is an adrenaline rush in itself....not always so easy.


----------

